# If you're into leather or Cosplay..



## Darkwind

A very good tutorial on making a leather corset.  I enjoyed watching it and learned a few techniques.

Warning, a long video...


----------



## karpenter

I Don't Do Cosplay
But I Enjoy It As An Art Form
The Steam-Punk Stuff
Can Take Extreme Artistic Flare And Skill To Create

I Sure Couldn't Do It Myself
Not The Clothes, No Way
Possibly Some Accessories Like Lamps Or Hangings


----------

